# Time Capsule et DLNA ?



## pistache18 (18 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il était possible d'exploiter le DLNA des nouveaux TV lcd Sony à partir d'une time capcule ?


Merci .


----------



## whaou (24 Novembre 2010)

cette question m'intéresse aussi, quelqu'un aurai une réponse svp ?


----------



## kostro (24 Novembre 2010)

même problématique pour un lecteur Blue Ray DLNA. Est-ce qu'il peut lire la Capsule ?


----------



## whaou (25 Novembre 2010)

Ou plus simplement es-ce qu'il y a une astuce pour utiliser le DLNA avec une time capsule ?


----------

